# Hurricane Florence 2018



## John Bobinyec (Sep 9, 2018)

It's time to open up a thread on this one. It's heading right for me - several days away, of course.

That implies that plans are being set for possibly shutting down the trains through the Carolinas - but we'll see.

jb


----------



## Anderson (Sep 9, 2018)

I've got my eyes on this one...my area is on the right side of the storm, so I'm naturally a bit nervous (especially since we just got socked with rain). Presently eyeballing tickets so I can be Somewhere Else for the festivities.


----------



## JRR (Sep 9, 2018)

Bummer! We are booked on the Meteor from DFB to WIL on Thurs.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 10, 2018)

There's no official notice up just yet, but a look for RVR-NYP on Thursday shows the Meteor and Star "sold out" while the Carolinian and Palmetto are cancelled. My guess is that everything south of RVR is going to be shut down on Thursday (outside of Florida, where Amtrak may run one of the trains to handle "local" traffic south of either JAX or SAV).


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 10, 2018)

The Carolinian looks to be running CLT-RGH. The palmetto however is marked sold out for the corridor however I feel it might run WAS-NYP


----------



## jis (Sep 10, 2018)

Right front quadrant is where the bands are most vicious. We got a volley of tornadoes in our area from Irma when the eye was over 200 miles away! And what should be alarming is that while we were within the five day cone for a long time, we were never within the three day cone. The closest the eyewall came to us while in the process of collapsing was forty five miles or so, and by then it was a Cat 1.

This one is going to be just as big and more powerful at mainland landfall. And what is worse is then it will stall and sit there.

If the current forecast track and timing holds I don’t think anything will be running in Raleigh on Friday. I also don’t think service in the south will go north of JAX.

Just saw the 00Z Sept 10th ensembles. Things appear to have shifted north making it more of a North Carolina - Virginia thing, if the models keep trending this way. But they do have this swinging back and forth effect, so nothing is cast in stone.

12Z has shifted things a bit south again. This is the first forecast where the three day cone touches the continental US.


----------



## John Bobinyec (Sep 10, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> The Carolinian looks to be running CLT-RGH. The palmetto however is marked sold out for the corridor however I feel it might run WAS-NYP


On Monday through Thursday of this week, the Carolinian is running only between Raleigh and Charlotte due to track work to tie in the second platform track to the main line at the east end of Raleigh Union Station.

jb


----------



## JRR (Sep 10, 2018)

We have pretty much accepted that our Meteor trip from DFB to WIL will be cancelled. The big unknown is when will it resume? Time will tell. We may have to resort to flying.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Sep 10, 2018)

JRR,

Can you leave soon (to escape when the Carolinas and Virginia will be hit) and fly to PA to your relatives and stay with them til the Gathering?

The forecast for the storm right now looks like New Jersey (except for the coast) and Pennsylvania may escape with just rain.


----------



## JRR (Sep 10, 2018)

We are considering it. We are going up for my wife’s reunion this weekend and then visiting her family and my daughter til the Gathering


----------



## JRR (Sep 10, 2018)

Just got the call from AMTRAK, “Train 0098 on Thursday, September 13 has been cancelled. Unfortunately, we have no other transportation available. Thank you for being a valued AMTRAK customer.”


----------



## JRR (Sep 10, 2018)

Update: We are going tomorrow! They modified the reservation. They say I got the last roomette! Guess my wife’s sister will have to put up with us a couple more days!


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 10, 2018)

JRR said:


> Just got the call from AMTRAK, “Train 0098 on Thursday, September 13 has been cancelled. Unfortunately, we have no other transportation available. Thank you for being a valued AMTRAK customer.”


Sorry to hear that, Jim!

EDIT:



JRR said:


> Update: We are going tomorrow! They modified the reservation. They say I got the last roomette! Guess my wife’s sister will have to put up with us a couple more days!


Oh. Well, congrats!


----------



## JRR (Sep 10, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> JRR said:
> 
> 
> > Just got the call from AMTRAK, “Train 0098 on Thursday, September 13 has been cancelled. Unfortunately, we have no other transportation available. Thank you for being a valued AMTRAK customer.”
> ...


Correct! It was a “modification”!


----------



## chrsjrcj (Sep 10, 2018)

Here is the latest forecast. Florence's windfield is expected to be quite large, so impacts will be felt hundreds of miles away. Also note the near stall after landfall. As strong as the winds will be, it could be a pretty significant rainmaker as well. Should the current forecast verify, I wouldn't expect Amtrak service resuming anytime soon.


----------



## chrsjrcj (Sep 10, 2018)

And the service advisory is now out.



> Sept. 10, 2018
> 
> 4 p.m. ET
> 
> ...


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 10, 2018)

chrsjrcj said:


> And the service advisory is now out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes. That is a bloodbath.


----------



## jis (Sep 10, 2018)

Having seen the forecast in detail and being thoroughly alarmed by it, I am not one bit surprised.


----------



## merkelman06 (Sep 10, 2018)

The Crescent is cancelled as well according to the website if you try to book a ticket, yet it is not listed as cancelled in the service alert.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 10, 2018)

All you folks in the East coast and Northeast get ready for the Worst and "Hunker Down" till its over!

Hopefully it won't be as bad as Sandy, and that everyone will be Safe and Dry!


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 10, 2018)

Bob Dylan said:


> All you folks in the East coast and Northeast get ready for the Worst and "Hunker Down" till its over!
> 
> Hopefully it won't be as bad as Sandy, and that everyone will be Safe and Dry!


Yeah, fingers crossed. I'm hoping for New York to get hit just enough for school to be closed, but not enough that any real damage will be done.


----------



## Pastor_Mac (Sep 10, 2018)

Just saw UNC Wilmington students are ordered off campus no later than noon 9/11. The entire campus is shutting down and affected students have been told to go to UNC ASHEVILLE for housing. ASHEVILLE--opposite side of the state!! If this storm stalls at the coast or just inland then what happened in east TX last year was a dress rehearsal, based on projected rainfall totals. Flooding potential exists even into the Shenandoah Valley. I'm really trying to wrap my head around what kind of calamity we're about to be witnesses to. It's not just the coast but basically to the Appalachians this could be utterly devastating. And any doofus who says they will ride it out had better have their SSN written in permanent marker on them so officials can identify your body if they find it when they get back to look at the destruction.


----------



## GaSteve (Sep 10, 2018)

Service alert posted 4 pm 9/10/18: https://www.amtrak.com/alert/service-modified-in-advance-of-hurricane-florence.html


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 10, 2018)

What Climate Change?

Better to be Safe than Sorry!


----------



## City of Miami (Sep 10, 2018)

The service alert reads like regular refund policies will apply to reservations on trains canceled because of Florence. Pretty darned harsh iyam.


----------



## west point (Sep 10, 2018)

This can be one big dozy of a storm. Now forget CAT 4. NOAA expect CAT 5 Tuesday. worse is that diameter has doubled in last 24 hours. Anyone from Atlanta / Savannah to New England should be prepared. If track should take it up east coast could be another "Sandy" for NYC area.

Of course most areas will be missed but some where It is going to be a disaster.


----------



## west point (Sep 10, 2018)

After thought. With the amount of rain forecast there is always the slight chance that Colonial pipeline or others could suffer a washout. suggest keeping your cars full of gasoline ! Remember one of the 2 colonial pipelines got washed out a while back in Alabama.


----------



## CAMISSY55 (Sep 10, 2018)

City of Miami said:


> The service alert reads like regular refund policies will apply to reservations on trains canceled because of Florence. Pretty darned harsh iyam.


From the “Service Modified in Advance of Hurricane Florence”

“Customers with reservations on trains that are being modified will typically be accommodated on trains with similar departure times or another day. Amtrak will gladly waive additional charges for customers looking to change their reservation during the modified schedule by calling our reservation center at 800-USA-RAIL. Anyone planning to travel should check their train status on Amtrak.com or our smartphone apps.

Amtrak regrets any inconvenience. This information is correct as of the above time and date. Information is subject to change as conditions warrant.”

That statement is far from definitive.


----------



## TylerP42 (Sep 10, 2018)

Anyone in the line of fire - get out now. Evacuate. There is a potential this will hit as a Category 5. Infrastructure will probably be devastated, and power may be out for weeks if not months.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 10, 2018)

CAMISSY55 said:


> City of Miami said:
> 
> 
> > The service alert reads like regular refund policies will apply to reservations on trains canceled because of Florence. Pretty darned harsh iyam.
> ...


In the past, I have had trains canceled due to storms or flooding. I always received a full refund of cash and/or points.


----------



## Skyline (Sep 10, 2018)

I have homes in the Shenandoah Valley (Luray VA) and the Delmarva Peninsula (north of Rehoboth Beach). When these events occur, I can usually move to the other but this time both may be in the path of the storm. Kinda maybe wish I was on the Canadian right now!


----------



## CAMISSY55 (Sep 10, 2018)

pennyk said:


> CAMISSY55 said:
> 
> 
> > City of Miami said:
> ...


I was countering the the point that this statement indicated that Amtrak would treat passengers harshly if they had to cancel reservations because of the hurricane. I'm sorry if I didn't clearly state my meaning. In my experience Amtrak has always been more than fair in similar situations.


----------



## jis (Sep 11, 2018)

I would recommend that those in the danger zone follow advice from the local emergency management folks and act accordingly instead of listening to hysterical advice from people from far away.

During Matthew and Irma I found it incredibly irritating to be harangued by folks from New England and Colorado on what I ought to be doing. I just followed the recommendations from the county EM folks.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 11, 2018)

Skyline said:


> I have homes in the Shenandoah Valley (Luray VA) and the Delmarva Peninsula (north of Rehoboth Beach). When these events occur, I can usually move to the other but this time both may be in the path of the storm. Kinda maybe wish I was on the Canadian right now!


At present I think your Delaware home might be the better bet.


----------



## jis (Sep 11, 2018)

Being on the Canadian would definitely be safer at this point [emoji57] Luray faces the prospect of a fresh water flood event. How far the nasty right front outer bands will reach up the coast will determine the situation in Delmarva. It is at present some 450-500 mile wide storm. Follow local EM advice.


----------



## City of Miami (Sep 11, 2018)

pennyk said:


> CAMISSY55 said:
> 
> 
> > City of Miami said:
> ...


Yes, and we seem to be in a new




Amtrak world with the current CEO. In the service alert of yesterday afternoon linked in post #23 it mentions REFUNDS once with a link to the normal refund policies. The previous paragraph is about modification and re-booking which may not be desirable by everyone... ...like if I'm going to NYC to see a show and have tickets & hotel reservations etc.


----------



## JRR (Sep 11, 2018)

Onboard #98, with our “Modified” reservations! 98 is cancelled tomorrow on, so I’m sure those affected will get their full refund.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 11, 2018)

JRR said:


> Onboard #98, with our “Modified” reservations! 98 is cancelled tomorrow on, so I’m sure those affected will get their full refund.


Be safe. I am glad you were able to get out. As you may know, the Silver Meteor is my favorite train. If you have time, please PM me and tell me the names of the sleeping car attendants. I can then travel with you vicariously.


----------



## JoeBas (Sep 11, 2018)

jis said:


> I would recommend that those in the danger zone follow advice from the local emergency management folks and act accordingly instead of listening to hysterical advice from people from far away.
> 
> During Matthew and Irma I found it incredibly irritating to be harangued by folks from New England and Colorado on what I ought to be doing. I just followed the recommendations from the county EM folks.


This. For folks in the area with a history in the area, for wind they should be thinking less "Hugo" and more "Fran".

What concerns me is the rainfall, which has the potential to be a real, serious problem for folks well, well inland from the coast. Would not want to try to ride this out in the Research Triangle without a rubber zodiac. Remember the flooding we saw in SC a couple years back that devastated Columbia? Might have been a dress rehearsal...


----------



## chrsjrcj (Sep 11, 2018)

JoeBas said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > I would recommend that those in the danger zone follow advice from the local emergency management folks and act accordingly instead of listening to hysterical advice from people from far away.
> ...


I was reading up on Hugo a few nights ago, once it appeared that this was a threat to the mid-Atlantic. What amazed me about that storm, was hurricane force winds were felt as far inland as Charlotte! I guess it was moving at a pretty good clip when it made landfall. Definitely appears to be the opposite as Florence. No doubt it will be a coastal bruiser, but also looks like it's shaping up to be a significant flooding threat.


----------



## Skyline (Sep 11, 2018)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Skyline said:
> 
> 
> > I have homes in the Shenandoah Valley (Luray VA) and the Delmarva Peninsula (north of Rehoboth Beach). When these events occur, I can usually move to the other but this time both may be in the path of the storm. Kinda maybe wish I was on the Canadian right now!
> ...



It's shaping up that way for Delaware. It's not going to be mine much longer -- under contract. I'm planning a trip there next week anyway.

Agree, Luray may be hit as hard as we were in 1996 (Fran). My home, fortunately, is on higher ground and far away from both streams and trees. But I'd suffer the same power outages as everyone else. I hope we all live to tell stories about it years from now!


----------



## RichieRich (Sep 11, 2018)

ok OKaaay....I din't scroll THAT far down the page!!! Sorrrrieee.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Sep 12, 2018)

Some of our TV Meteorologists are starting to say that parts of Ohio--including my area in Southwest Ohio--could experience some effects of this hurricane, possibly starting late Sunday.


----------



## west point (Sep 12, 2018)

As of 1650 EDT SW of Atlanta we are getting very weird clouds blowing in from the east with times of spotty rain at times and a couple quick downpours. Also some wind from the NE..


----------



## Train2104 (Sep 12, 2018)

The service plan as described leaves a set in Roanoke and a set in Norfolk (and possibly Newport News). Are they planning on keeping them there for the storm?!


----------



## VentureForth (Sep 13, 2018)

A lot of these cancellations were WAY premature. First of all, it would behoove Amtrak to be available until the last moment to facilitate evacuees. With the storm not even expected to make landfall until Friday evening, Amtrak could have waited until the outer bands actually started scraping land before any cancellations, based on the projected path and strength. Now, Amtrak has been down for nearly two perfectly normal days while Florence just lingers out there.

Even with trajectory and strength changes, Amtrak in NC and SC are far enough inland that a 12 hour cancellation notice would have been plenty to get the trains out of the way.

Meanwhile, I'm watching flight radar apps showing hundreds of aircraft aloft over the Outer Banks all across the SE US.


----------



## MARC Rider (Sep 13, 2018)

I noticed that thr Northbound Palmetto was cancelled last night (9/12). Nirth of Washington this train is supposed to replace a Northeast Regional that was cancelled a couple of years ago. I'm a little surprised they didn't run a WAS - NYP train to cover the NEC passengers. I guess they put them all on 66.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Sep 13, 2018)

I saw the southbound Palmetto at Princeton Junction this morning, so it was running, but I don't know how far south it will go.


----------



## VentureForth (Sep 13, 2018)

I think Palmetto is supposed to run as normal between WAS and NYP.


----------



## west point (Sep 13, 2018)

VentureForth said:


> Meanwhile, I'm watching flight radar apps showing hundreds of aircraft aloft over the Outer Banks all across the SE US.


It all depends on the height of the storm. Been some we could fly over others no so. Although not always true the stronger the Category the higher ?


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 13, 2018)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> I saw the southbound Palmetto at Princeton Junction this morning, so it was running, but I don't know how far south it will go.


Palmetto is running NYP<>WAS.


----------



## VentureForth (Sep 13, 2018)

west point said:


> VentureForth said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, I'm watching flight radar apps showing hundreds of aircraft aloft over the Outer Banks all across the SE US.
> ...


Not always, but per current observations,



> AREA SEV EMBD TS MOV FROM 09015KT. TOPS ABV FL450. TORNADOES...WIND GUSTS TO 115KT POSS.


is enough for me to detour. Most flights don't go over 38,000 feet, so with tops at 45,000', I'd stay clear. But Gulfstreams can fly at 51K, so 5,000' to spare.


----------



## chrsjrcj (Sep 13, 2018)

Hindsight is 20/20. Maybe if the storm keeps pushing southwest they can get Richmond north open, but I imagine it also depends on CSX?


----------



## CCC1007 (Sep 13, 2018)

VentureForth said:


> A lot of these cancellations were WAY premature. First of all, it would behoove Amtrak to be available until the last moment to facilitate evacuees. With the storm not even expected to make landfall until Friday evening, Amtrak could have waited until the outer bands actually started scraping land before any cancellations, based on the projected path and strength. Now, Amtrak has been down for nearly two perfectly normal days while Florence just lingers out there.
> 
> Even with trajectory and strength changes, Amtrak in NC and SC are far enough inland that a 12 hour cancellation notice would have been plenty to get the trains out of the way.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm watching flight radar apps showing hundreds of aircraft aloft over the Outer Banks all across the SE US.


Let’s remember that it may not have been Amtrak’s call. If CSX was preparing for the storm by removing crossing arms and other potential projectiles from their tracks in the days leading up to the storm, they may have asked Amtrak to curtail operations early.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 13, 2018)

Even though modern jet aircraft can technically fly over hurricanes it's still a foolish proposition to do so just for expediency. Anything goes wrong and you risk falling into an abyss far beyond you and your aircraft's ability to navigate safety.


----------



## MARC Rider (Sep 13, 2018)

VentureForth said:


> I think Palmetto is supposed to run as normal between WAS and NYP.


Well, it was cancelled last night, according to the departure board at BAL at about 745 pm.


----------



## chakk (Sep 13, 2018)

Outside the NEC, Amtrak runs trains only if the host railroad allows its own trains to run. So before dissing Amtrak, it’d be smart to check with the host railroad to see if they are running their own trains.


----------



## City of Miami (Sep 13, 2018)

Plenty of NS freights going by within earshot of where I lie - but no 176 or 171 or 19 or 20. Sad.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Sep 13, 2018)

City of Miami said:


> Plenty of NS freights going by within earshot of where I lie - but no 176 or 171 or 19 or 20. Sad.


If something happens to a freight train, you've got a lot of claims from shippers, something happens to a passenger train, you've got human lives at stake. Big difference.


----------



## Rover (Sep 14, 2018)

400 AM POSITION UPDATE... ...EYEWALL OF FLORENCE BEGINNING TO REACH THE NORTH CAROLINA COAST...

*4:00 AM EDT Fri Sep 14*
Location: _34.2°N 77.3°W_
Moving: _WNW at 6 mph_
Min pressure: _955 mb_
Max sustained: _90 mph_

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/

Photo from earlier


----------



## TylerP42 (Sep 14, 2018)

Looks like the eye will hit Wilmington soon.

Florence is crawling along.


----------



## MARC Rider (Sep 14, 2018)

MARC Rider said:


> VentureForth said:
> 
> 
> > I think Palmetto is supposed to run as normal between WAS and NYP.
> ...


When I passed through BAL last night (Thursday), the Palmetto was showm as running up to New York.


----------



## Rover (Sep 14, 2018)

Florence on track to visit herself in SC.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 14, 2018)

Rover said:


> Florence on track to visit herself in SC.


It's Florence-ception!


----------



## chrsjrcj (Sep 14, 2018)

Some updates in a new Service Advisory



> _Service South of Washington, D.C., Impacted_
> 
> Due to severe weather impacts in the Southeast due to Hurricane Florence, Amtrak is modifying service through Tuesday, September 18. For the safety of our customers and employees, the schedules for several trains will be adjusted.
> 
> ...


My mom is scheduled to ride 98 to North Florida later this week. While the suspension hasn't been extended that long yet, we are hoping she doesn't get bumped to the Star, since it has too late of an arrival time for her.


----------



## Rover (Sep 15, 2018)

Some Music to listen to:





WPDE ABC 15 Myrtle Beach/Florence is streaming live:

https://wpde.com/watch


----------



## Woodcut60 (Sep 15, 2018)

I really feel sorry for you guys living in the Carolinas. Sweden almost never gets hit by severe storms so I guess we are lucky. I visited North Carolina in May this year on the *Carolinian *and the *Piedmont*. I enjoyed it very much, especially Raleigh and Charlotte and the Carolinian BBQ.


----------



## neroden (Sep 15, 2018)

It's a pity Amtrak can't maintain New Orleans-Atlanta or Cincinatti-Chicago service, but such is the state of the rail network.


----------



## dgvrengineer (Sep 15, 2018)

I don't understand why they are not running NE Regionals to Richmond. Virginia, except for the SW part of the state, is basically unaffected by Florence.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 15, 2018)

dgvrengineer said:


> I don't understand why they are not running NE Regionals to Richmond. Virginia, except for the SW part of the state, is basically unaffected by Florence.


It may not be up to Amtrak. I believe that CSX owns the tracks.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 15, 2018)

If CSX or NS removed the crossing guard arms, Amtrak has no choice not to operate a train on those tracks. Without a crossing being protected, a train either has to stop at EVERY crossing and have a crew member protect the crossing or not operate at all.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 15, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> If CSX or NS removed the crossing guard arms, Amtrak has no choice not to operate a train on those tracks. Without a crossing being protected, a train either has to stop at EVERY crossing and have a crew member protect the crossing or not operate at all.


Why do they need to stop AND have a crew member out there protecting it? If the train is going through at 1 mph, what difference does it make to have a person out there?


----------



## CCC1007 (Sep 15, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > If CSX or NS removed the crossing guard arms, Amtrak has no choice not to operate a train on those tracks. Without a crossing being protected, a train either has to stop at EVERY crossing and have a crew member protect the crossing or not operate at all.
> ...


Legal protections


----------



## Dakota 400 (Sep 15, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > If CSX or NS removed the crossing guard arms, Amtrak has no choice not to operate a train on those tracks. Without a crossing being protected, a train either has to stop at EVERY crossing and have a crew member protect the crossing or not operate at all.
> ...



During a Winter trip on the Cardinal to Chicago during an ice storm, our arrival into Union Station at Chicago was much delayed due to frozen switches and inoperable signals due to the weather. The train had to continually stop while the Conductor went forward and insure that the path was clear for our train to proceed. Then, of course, we had to stop again to re-board the Conductor.

The delay was compounded when some idiot driver managed to block our track into the Station by attempting to cross our track at an area where there was no proper road crossing.

An example while I always build an overnight in Chicago when I need to make a connection to another train.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Sep 15, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > If CSX or NS removed the crossing guard arms, Amtrak has no choice not to operate a train on those tracks. Without a crossing being protected, a train either has to stop at EVERY crossing and have a crew member protect the crossing or not operate at all.
> ...


To ensure the train doesn't hit anybody.


----------



## TylerP42 (Sep 15, 2018)

Seeing reports of 11 dead so far. Also CBS reporting 12.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 16, 2018)

MikefromCrete said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


It's amazing to me how they use a human body to "protect" a crossing for trains and vehicles. The first time I saw that I could barely believe it.


----------



## railiner (Sep 16, 2018)

I remember when they used to use "crossing guard's" to manually operate certain crossing gates....

And even today, certain occasionally used crossing's over busy highway's have to have a trainman "flag" the crossing, before proceeding across....one such that I am aware of, is the NYS&W crossing over NJ-17 at Lodi. That's a tough one to flag, as it is normally an "exempt crossing", meaning buses and hazmat trucks don't normally have to stop there, and the speed limit is 50 mph. I watched them once, and the cars just refuse to stop...until they start heaving lighted fusee's onto the crossing...


----------



## railiner (Sep 16, 2018)

Anyone ever hear of a "Tenth Avenue Cowboy"?


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Sep 16, 2018)

Weather Channel is reporting 15 dead. I also don't find it funny to be making jokes about disasters. It's a bad idea in my opinion and it's only funny until it happens to you. I have a friend, who has family in North Carolina. They had a large tree land on their house. Real life people, not a joke.


----------



## chrsjrcj (Sep 16, 2018)

Found some photos from Dillon, SC (A-Line: Silver Meteor, AutoTrain, Palmetto). https://www.facebook.com/skyler.jennings.779/posts/957650491084287?__xts__[0]=68.ARCASD-7t8k2ElUTZomKRmbcD4_s0DZ56Q53fFXBu7ERW0jtuKuFN0wHyLrrlSq_CECI4F-IxdahL9xuWNbgNNOuBR3F5nJXLMqTYMQ7WlaoPF28btwsTuKxWV370-TJi8PooWIpQDOB4_jNCVH7NxTotW7rLNG8HyqW7E1YAw0-0mGA8OfNaA&__tn__=C-R

For those who do not Facebook- looks like the town is flooded. Maybe up to a foot of water in some places. While some may be inconvenienced by service suspensions, this is definitely a terrible situation for the Carolinas.


----------



## chrsjrcj (Sep 16, 2018)

And for those questioning the decision to suspend service, I bring you exhibit A.






Sounds like it was not on any tracks Amtrak uses, but it wasn't too far from Hamlet (S-Line: Silver Star) either.


----------



## KnightRail (Sep 16, 2018)

chrsjrcj said:


> And for those questioning the decision to suspend service, I bring you exhibit A.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is very compelling evidence right there why passenger trains are not running through flooded areas. Hopefully the crew is OK and the equipment and infustructure damage is unfortunate. Imagine if those were passenger cars.


----------



## railiner (Sep 16, 2018)

Caesar La Rock said:


> Weather Channel is reporting 15 dead. I also don't find it funny to be making jokes about disasters. It's a bad idea in my opinion and it's only funny until it happens to you. I have a friend, who has family in North Carolina. They had a large tree land on their house. Real life people, not a joke.


I wholeheartedly agree...(I noticed the admins have removed some posts since I was here early this morning, and probably rightfully so)...

I too have some cousin's that live in Cedar Point, NC, and have evacuated to their sister's house up here for the duration. They stand to lose their home, and their business, but thankfully, they themselves are safe.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 17, 2018)

Noted on that derailment. I don't think anyone is questioning the suspension of service in the Carolinas...it's the extended suspension of service in eastern VA (I'll grant Roanoke/Lynchburg given the rainfall situation) and west of Atlanta that has some of us scratching our heads (since I _think_ two Crescents should have ended up on each end of the route).

Now that all being said, a friend's apartment complex in Newport News still had the gates removed this evening, so it is _very_ possible that the VA stuff is the fault of CSX taking down the crossing gates (though given that CSX managed to put a hazmat train on the ground in NC, I don't see them as a prime suspect for shutting down the RF&P all weekend). That still doesn't really explain NOL-ATL.


----------



## neroden (Sep 17, 2018)

Anderson said:


> Noted on that derailment. I don't think anyone is questioning the suspension of service in the Carolinas...it's the extended suspension of service in eastern VA (I'll grant Roanoke/Lynchburg given the rainfall situation) and west of Atlanta that has some of us scratching our heads (since I _think_ two Crescents should have ended up on each end of the route).
> 
> Now that all being said, a friend's apartment complex in Newport News still had the gates removed this evening, so it is _very_ possible that the VA stuff is the fault of CSX taking down the crossing gates (though given that CSX managed to put a hazmat train on the ground in NC, I don't see them as a prime suspect for shutting down the RF&P all weekend). That still doesn't really explain NOL-ATL.


I suspect VA was shut down preemptively, and I can't blame them; there was a real possibility of Florence turning and hitting VA.

I think NOL-ATL was a casualty of having no decent station or turning facilities at Atlanta, and fairly weak facilities in New Orleans, combined with traditionally low ridership on that segment anyway. Shows how weak the passenger rail network actually is in the South. A decent station at Atlanta would have made it viable.

Cincy-Chicago is probably again, a casualty of having no decent station or turning facilities in Cincy.


----------



## KnightRail (Sep 17, 2018)

neroden said:


> I suspect VA was shut down preemptively, and I can't blame them; there was a real possibility of Florence turning and hitting VA.
> 
> I think NOL-ATL was a casualty of having no decent station or turning facilities at Atlanta, and fairly weak facilities in New Orleans, combined with traditionally low ridership on that segment anyway. Shows how weak the passenger rail network actually is in the South. A decent station at Atlanta would have made it viable.
> 
> Cincy-Chicago is probably again, a casualty of having no decent station or turning facilities in Cincy.


Agree. Running stub trains isnt alaways as easy or common sense as it may sound. There are many factors such as those already stated including ridership, turning facilities, crews ability to report to work etc. Generally when running stub trains a bus bridge is attempted to accommodate and maintain ridership. Bustitution is certainly not smart or feasible here. Employees are also significantly affected going unpaid during this extended disruption.


----------



## looshi (Sep 17, 2018)

&amp;nbsp;



neroden said:


> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> > Cincy-Chicago is probably again, a casualty of having no decent station or turning facilities in Cincy.
> ...


----------



## RebelRider (Sep 17, 2018)

While not canceled yet, sales have been closed for 9/19 and 9/20 of the Auto Train, Cardinal, Crescent, Silver Meteor and Silver Star north of Jacksonville. This is a precursor to cancellation. Latest A-Line news is CSX has restored service as far south as Rocky Mount and as far north as Charleston. No word on conditions between Charleston and Rocky Mount, yet, but I expect there will be significant issues seeing all the flooding around Dillon, SC and Lumberton, NC.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 17, 2018)

chrsjrcj said:


> Found some photos from Dillon, SC (A-Line: Silver Meteor, AutoTrain, Palmetto). https://www.facebook.com/skyler.jennings.779/posts/957650491084287?__xts__[0]=68.ARCASD-7t8k2ElUTZomKRmbcD4_s0DZ56Q53fFXBu7ERW0jtuKuFN0wHyLrrlSq_CECI4F-IxdahL9xuWNbgNNOuBR3F5nJXLMqTYMQ7WlaoPF28btwsTuKxWV370-TJi8PooWIpQDOB4_jNCVH7NxTotW7rLNG8HyqW7E1YAw0-0mGA8OfNaA&__tn__=C-R
> 
> For those who do not Facebook- looks like the town is flooded. Maybe up to a foot of water in some places. While some may be inconvenienced by service suspensions, this is definitely a terrible situation for the Carolinas.


Yikes. That's basically a river.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 17, 2018)

RebelRider said:


> While not canceled yet, sales have been closed for 9/19 and 9/20 of the Auto Train, Cardinal, Crescent, Silver Meteor and Silver Star north of Jacksonville. This is a precursor to cancellation. Latest A-Line news is CSX has restored service as far south as Rocky Mount and as far north as Charleston. No word on conditions between Charleston and Rocky Mount, yet, but I expect there will be significant issues seeing all the flooding around Dillon, SC and Lumberton, NC.


Yep. The Silvers (I don't know about the Crescent) are currently stub trains without sleepers. I wonder why they did that, though. Why screw up any sleeper passengers south of JAX? If they're running the train I don't see the point in ditching the sleepers and messing with those passengers. JMO.


----------



## jis (Sep 17, 2018)

Because there aren’t really that many Sleeper passengers south of JAX who did not come from or is going to north of JAX.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 17, 2018)

True, but getting rid of all the sleepers on every train messes up literally anybody who might have one south of JAX. I can't imagine that there's not at least a few people over this time period that were booked in a sleeper south of Jacksonville.


----------



## jis (Sep 17, 2018)

What every train? We are only talking of the Silver Star running south of JAX. I can’t imagine any reason to run two Sleepers with its staff south of JAX. You asked why no Sleepers under those circumstances and the explanation I gave is what it is. If you wish to argue about it to effect change write to Anderson [emoji57]


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 17, 2018)

jis said:


> What every train? We are only talking of the Silver Star running south of JAX. I can’t imagine any reason to run two Sleepers with its staff south of JAX. You asked why no Sleepers under those circumstances and the explanation I gave is what it is. If you wish to argue about it to effect change write to Anderson [emoji57]


I thought both Silvers are running without sleepers?


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Sep 17, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > What every train? We are only talking of the Silver Star running south of JAX. I cant imagine any reason to run two Sleepers with its staff south of JAX. You asked why no Sleepers under those circumstances and the explanation I gave is what it is. If you wish to argue about it to effect change write to Anderson [emoji57]
> ...


The SM is not running at all.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 17, 2018)

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > jis said:
> ...


Oh.



Well in that case, disregard everything I just said.


----------



## twropr (Sep 17, 2018)

If Virginia Railway Express ran on both Manassas and Fredericksburg Lines Sept. 13-14, why did Amtrak not run ANY service to Richmond?

Andy


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 17, 2018)

The CSX derailment was on the Monroe Sub. But close enough still in NC. CSX did not send an inspection vehicle out ahead of the train from what I heard. Now what I'm hearing from the railfan grapevine might be false. I'm in ORD going to Germany and have been on PVs for a week before.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 17, 2018)

Have a fun trip!


----------



## Dakota 400 (Sep 17, 2018)

I have been wondering about the condition of the road bed for the tracks with all of the rain that area has experienced. I worry that the East Coast LD trains may experience a very prolonged suspension of service if the road bed has been compromised.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 17, 2018)

Dakota 400 said:


> I have been wondering about the condition of the road bed for the tracks with all of the rain that area has experienced. I worry that the East Coast LD trains may experience a very prolonged suspension of service if the road bed has been compromised.


It looks like Amtrak has just "canceled" (indicated as sold out) trains 92 and 98 (from ORL to NYP) through 9/23. It appears the first day that one can make reservations is 9/24. My guess is that date may be extended. I currently have a reservation for 9/26, which apparently is at risk.


----------



## west point (Sep 17, 2018)

For all this flooding the water around and under the tracks might mean a long time for the rails to stabilize. We may find slow orders all around the systems for months until the tracks are surfaced 2 or 3 times ? the tornado warning today just south of Richmond is just one more reason to limit trains south of WASH.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 17, 2018)

railiner said:


> I noticed the admins have removed some posts since I was here early this morning, and probably rightfully so.


Which admin and why? Did the removed posts break any actual rules or did they simply illicit an emotional overreaction? Hard to say for sure when there is no record of the supposed infraction or corrective action. Silent and arbitrary rug sweeping seems to be the new normal on our fair forum. I'm not sure who is doing it but I wish they'd be honest and up front about it instead of hiding their handiwork deep in the shadows.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 17, 2018)

Devil's Advocate said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed the admins have removed some posts since I was here early this morning, and probably rightfully so.
> ...


Political posts are against the rules in all forums other than AU Lounge.



> Political Discussion
> 
> Except in The AU Lounge forum (as noted below), discussion of politics, political ideologies, office holders and candidates for office is not permitted unless directly related to the forum and topic where posted. Including political content within a post that is unrelated to the topic will result in removal of the entire post.
> 
> The AU Lounge forum hosts discussion of topics unrelated to rail and travel. Political discussion is permitted in The AU Lounge. Discussion can support or oppose political figures and ideologies whether associated with rail or not. While it OK to attack a politician or ideology in the The AU Lounge forum, attacking other members is not permitted.


http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/forum-3/announcement-9-amtrak-unlimited-rules-and-guidelines/


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 17, 2018)

pennyk said:


> Dakota 400 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been wondering about the condition of the road bed for the tracks with all of the rain that area has experienced. I worry that the East Coast LD trains may experience a very prolonged suspension of service if the road bed has been compromised.
> ...


I'd look for slow orsers,freight congestion and even rerouting on the Silver and Auto-Trains Penny.
Long as the tracks and bridges are OK, the Silvers and Auto-train should be ( hopefully) running again by next weekend.


----------



## west point (Sep 18, 2018)

With I-95 closed in places there is not a good way for travel between Florida and NE


----------



## MARC Rider (Sep 18, 2018)

west point said:


> With I-95 closed in places there is not a good way for travel between Florida and NE


No good way for land travel. The airlines are running now that the storm has passed through. In fact, my boss left town yesterday for a meeting in Orlando.


----------



## jis (Sep 18, 2018)

I flew from Newark to Orlando yesterday and even arrived 20 mins early. No problem at all. Now today TD Florence might cause a few headaches at some of the Northeast airports, but other than that no issues. They have generally been flying fine


----------



## JRR (Sep 18, 2018)

pennyk said:


> Dakota 400 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been wondering about the condition of the road bed for the tracks with all of the rain that area has experienced. I worry that the East Coast LD trains may experience a very prolonged suspension of service if the road bed has been compromised.
> ...


Hopefully, it will be back on line for our return from the Gathering on the 30th!


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 18, 2018)

JRR said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > Dakota 400 said:
> ...


Agreed. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jis (Sep 18, 2018)

Cape Fear River in Fayetteville is supposed to crest between Wednesday and Sunday few feet higher than it is today. That could cause it to overtop at least one railroad bridge across it. Fortunately that bridge is not on the route of Amtrak. Don’t know how the bridge on the Amtrak route further upriver is doing. But in general the flood situation is yet to hit its worst sometime as late as this coming weekend.

I-95 is apparently closed between Rocky Mount and Fayetteville. Which is not a good omen.


----------



## railiner (Sep 18, 2018)

west point said:


> With I-95 closed in places there is not a good way for travel between Florida and NE


Could take a western swing around it...I-81 thru Knoxville and then I-75...the "scenic route"...I've done it and it does not take all that much longer


----------



## lsims (Sep 18, 2018)

I've been keeping a close eye on this discussion as I'm scheduled for 97, NYP-JAX, on the 25th. They're still taking reservations for that date, but it seems as if it's unlikely service will be 100% by then. Obviously, even if they're running it may be a reroute and/or with significant slowdowns. Anyone with experience on this route (I'm normally a west coaster) have any idea what delays or a reroute might look like? I've got an appointment in JAX the evening of the 26th, and I've made contingency airline reservations to get there just in case, but I'd strongly prefer to take the train if at all possible - I want to see these new viewliner diners!


----------



## west point (Sep 18, 2018)

railiner said:


> west point said:
> 
> 
> > With I-95 closed in places there is not a good way for travel between Florida and NE
> ...


If the mountains of VA, NC & SC do not flood you can take I-81, I-77, I-26 until I-95 reopens.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 18, 2018)

lsims said:


> I've been keeping a close eye on this discussion as I'm scheduled for 97, NYP-JAX, on the 25th. They're still taking reservations for that date, but it seems as if it's unlikely service will be 100% by then. Obviously, even if they're running it may be a reroute and/or with significant slowdowns. Anyone with experience on this route (I'm normally a west coaster) have any idea what delays or a reroute might look like? I've got an appointment in JAX the evening of the 26th, and I've made contingency airline reservations to get there just in case, but I'd strongly prefer to take the train if at all possible - I want to see these new viewliner diners!


I think it is too soon to guess if there will be a reroute and what it would be. If there are concerns about flooding, and the train is running, it may be running under slow orders. I live in Orlando and take the Silver Meteor quite often. My plans have been forced to change quite a few times as a result of storms in the South that prevented both Silvers from running.

I, too, am watching this discussion as I am scheduled for 98, ORL-NYP on the 26th, with no Plan B. BTW, the Viewliner diners are very nice.


----------



## west point (Sep 18, 2018)

At least 2 Piedmonts are running today


----------



## VentureForth (Sep 18, 2018)

I don't think anyone was questioning whether to shut down Amtrak or not. I certainly wasn't. My only concern was that it was too soon to cancel on Wednesday. The roads were safe through Friday morning to truncate service then.

But I find it fascinating that one argument against mine was "the host railroads decide when to shut down", then this derailment happens. Why? Because they were operating into SUNDAY.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 18, 2018)

From Amtrak:



> Modified Operating Service Continues After Hurricane FlorenceTuesday, September 18, 2018 1:30 PM ETService South of Washington, D.C., Impacted
> 
> Due to the continuing impact in the Southeast as a result of Hurricane Florence, Amtrak will continue to modify service through Thursday, Sept. 20. For the safety of our customers and employees, the schedules for the following trains will be adjusted.
> 
> ...


----------



## pennyk (Sep 18, 2018)

Yesterday, one could purchase tickets on 98 and 92 from ORL to NYP for travel on 9/24. As of now, that date shows "sold out" for both trains and in all classes of travel. However, as of now, it appears that one can purchase tickets on both trains from ORL to NYP for travel on 9/25.


----------



## lsims (Sep 18, 2018)

pennyk said:


> lsims said:
> 
> 
> > I've been keeping a close eye on this discussion as I'm scheduled for 97, NYP-JAX, on the 25th. They're still taking reservations for that date, but it seems as if it's unlikely service will be 100% by then. Obviously, even if they're running it may be a reroute and/or with significant slowdowns. Anyone with experience on this route (I'm normally a west coaster) have any idea what delays or a reroute might look like? I've got an appointment in JAX the evening of the 26th, and I've made contingency airline reservations to get there just in case, but I'd strongly prefer to take the train if at all possible - I want to see these new viewliner diners!
> ...


I'm jealous! I live out west where all we get are older-equipment Superliners (well, and the refurbed BC superliners on the coast starlight) for our long distance trains and I desperately want to see these new viewliners before the equipment gets dumpy with use.


----------



## jis (Sep 19, 2018)

pennyk said:


> Yesterday, one could purchase tickets on 98 and 92 from ORL to NYP for travel on 9/24. As of now, that date shows "sold out" for both trains and in all classes of travel. However, as of now, it appears that one can purchase tickets on both trains from ORL to NYP for travel on 9/25.


Touch wood, 25th is still open for booking on 98 though all Sleeper accommodation is sold out on it that day. 92 is open in both classes. 26th has availability in both classes on both 92 and 98.

Cape Fear River is very close to cresting. It is projected to go out of flood stage by the end of the coming weekend. That affects the Fayetteville area. Then there is Dillon SC. Don’t know the status there. I-95 is not fully open yet either.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 19, 2018)

CSX advisory:



> *CUSTOMER ADVISORY 9/18/2018: Florence Update*
> 
> Although the storm has downgraded, Florence continues to deliver heavy rains and significant flooding in cities and towns across the Carolinas. At this time, CSX has issued an embargo on inbound traffic to facilities located between Lumberton, NC and Wilmington, NC. The embargo is effective beginning Tuesday, Sept. 18, and will remain in place until it is safe to resume operations.
> 
> ...


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 19, 2018)

lsims said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > lsims said:
> ...


I would say that you've still got plenty of time to enjoy the ViewDiners. Even when these cars are five years old, they'll still about 35 years younger than today's Superliners.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 19, 2018)

Here is an updated Amtrak service advisory:



> Modified Operating Service Continues After Hurricane Florence Tuesday, September 18, 2018 4:00 PM ETService South of Washington, D.C., Impacted
> 
> Due to severe weather impacts in the Southeast as a result of Hurricane Florence, Amtrak will continue to modify service through Saturday, Sept. 22. For the safety of our customers and employees, the schedules for the following trains will be adjusted.
> 
> ...


----------



## west point (Sep 19, 2018)

At least Crescent is operating @20 already taking delays in MS.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 19, 2018)

Today's Amtrak Service Advisory:



> Modified Operating Service Continues After Hurricane FlorenceWednesday September 19, 2018 4:30 p.m. ETService South of Washington, D.C., Impacted
> 
> Due to severe weather impacts in the Southeast as a result of Hurricane Florence, Amtrak will continue to modify service through Saturday, Sept. 22. For the safety of our customers and employees, the schedules for the following trains will be adjusted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 19, 2018)

jis said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday, one could purchase tickets on 98 and 92 from ORL to NYP for travel on 9/24. As of now, that date shows "sold out" for both trains and in all classes of travel. However, as of now, it appears that one can purchase tickets on both trains from ORL to NYP for travel on 9/25.
> ...


As of this afternoon I-95 is now open in SC. I believe that was the last stretch of 95 to re open. Seats and Rooms are open on Tuesday's trains from Fla.


----------



## jis (Sep 19, 2018)

North Carolina newspapers have an article saying that the Silvers will resume service through NC on Sunday. I don’t know what they are sourcing that from.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 19, 2018)

jis said:


> North Carolina newspapers have an article saying that the Silvers will resume service through NC on Sunday. I don’t know what they are sourcing that from.


I found this article:

https://www.wfmynews2.com/article/news/local/amtrak-train-service-resumes-nc-ferry-operating-on-temporary-schedule-after-florence/83-596295171



> GREENSBORO, N.C. (WFMY) --- Some normalcy is returning to North Carolina as Amtrak passenger train service is restored and the North Carolina Ferry system operates on a temporary schedule.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## lordsigma (Sep 19, 2018)

Just waiting for Amtrak senior management to start citing the lower ridership numbers on these trains with the multiple days of cancellations. Will they be honest and note that these trains suffered shutdowns due to weather in performance reports?


----------



## pennyk (Sep 20, 2018)

pennyk said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > North Carolina newspapers have an article saying that the Silvers will resume service through NC on Sunday. I don’t know what they are sourcing that from.
> ...


I heard from someone, that knows someone, who knows something, who informed me that the information in this article may not be accurate.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 20, 2018)

pennyk said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > jis said:
> ...


Probably based their info off the service alert


----------



## pennyk (Sep 20, 2018)

As of right now, one can still book train 98 from ORL to NYP on Tuesday 9/25. However, amtrak.com indicates that train 92 on Tuesday 9/25 is canceled.

9/23 and 9/24 show train 92 as canceled and 98 as sold out.


----------



## jis (Sep 20, 2018)

There is a serious danger now being posed to the S Line by the Pee Dee River near Cheraw SC, which is yet to crest and is already above the low beams of of the bridge girder just below track level. Also there is a dam a little upstream that is on the verge of breaching. The Star may be out for quite a while or need rerouting around that area, if that happens.


----------



## justinslot (Sep 20, 2018)

Welp, I'm boned--just got an email that the 91 is cancelled on 9/25.

EDIT: I was scheduled to be on that train, for the record. Not a huge deal...I really only need to be down there by 10/3, and I have no plans that can't be modified.

EDIT 2: The very nice lady I talked to moved me to the 91 on Wednesday the 26th. So, ummm, fingers crossed, I guess?


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 20, 2018)

Yikes. Apparently the death toll has reached 36. Not to belittle anyone who has had travel plans screwed up from this, but just remember that a lot of people are going through much worse.


----------



## lsims (Sep 20, 2018)

97 is still showing as a go for the 25th and is still booking. I'm not holding my breath, though.

Poor North Carolina. Hopefully things turn around soon and no one else loses their life.


----------



## jis (Sep 20, 2018)

Meanwhil a chunk of Florence's energy has broken off and may develop into something near Bermuda and loop back towards the US mid-next week. If it does it will mostly be a rain maker and is unlikely to develop into a wind hazard, or so goes the current models and projections. If it develops into an identifiable system, it will apparently be called Kirk. So Captain Kirk might yet rain on the parade.


----------



## justinslot (Sep 20, 2018)

lsims said:


> 97 is still showing as a go for the 25th and is still booking. I'm not holding my breath, though.


Thanks for pointing this out--when I checked it earlier it said sold out or something similar. Now I am back to leaving on the 25th!


----------



## pennyk (Sep 20, 2018)

Here is today's service alert from Amtrak:



> *Service to North Carolina Resumes on Friday; Modified Schedules on Other Trains Continue**Thursday September 20, 2018 4:30 p.m. ET*_Service in Southeast Impacted due to Hurricane Florence_
> 
> Service on the _Carolinian_ (New York City to Charlotte) trains 79 & 80 will resume on Friday, Sept. 21. Amtrak will continue to modify service on trains to Georgia and Florida. Service has been impacted due to severe weather as a result of Hurricane Florence.
> 
> ...


----------



## pennyk (Sep 20, 2018)

It looks like Arrow has been updated to reflect the latest advisory (at least with respect to trains 92 and 98 between ORL and NYP).

9/23 shows availability for train 98, and 92 canceled.

9/24 shows availability for train 98, and 92 canceled.

9/25 shows availability for train 98, and 92 canceled.

9/26 shows availability for both trains 98 and 92.


----------



## RebelRider (Sep 20, 2018)

Here is the service resumption plan. T&E and OBS crews are being deadheaded into position to support this schedule resumption:

79/80, Carolinian, will resume full service tomorrow, Friday, 9/21.

97/98, Silver Meteor, will resume service on Sunday, 9/23.

52/53, Auto Train, will resume service on Monday, 9/24.

89/90, Palmetto, will resume service on Tuesday, 9/25.

91/92, Silver Star, will resume the full route on Wednesday, 9/26.


----------



## jis (Sep 24, 2018)

As of this morning (9/24/18) it looks like Invest 98L - a partial remnant of Florence is going to circle back skirting the outer banks on Wednesday as a Tropical Depression most likely, dumping another inch or so of rain. Nothing major.

The other remnant of Florence has become Leslie and will continue to spin around the mid-Atlantic for the next ten or so days.

Meanwhile Capn' Kirk (a Cape Verde tropical depression/storm/wave is whizzing across the Atlantic at close to 10 deg N as a Tropical Depression or a minimal Tropical Storm, and is projected to fixxle out into a Tropical Wave by the time it gets to the Caribbeans by Thursday.

So nothing spectacular likely to happen until the latter part of the first week of October at the earliest.

OTOH, a few rivers in the Carolians and Virginias are reportedly yet to crest, and a cold front passing by will dump some more rain on Wednesday. The same cold front will finally sweep 98L out to the sea for good this time hopefully.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 24, 2018)

Do we have anyone here who as of right now won't be able to make it to the Gathering because of the storm? I know some people have had to change their dates, but is anyone flat out stuck?


----------



## pennyk (Sep 24, 2018)

I am encouraged that yesterday's Silver Meteor made it to NYP this morning, apparently without any major delays or issues.

There are 3 of us that are scheduled on Wednesday's Silver Meteor. I believe that all 3 of us are planning to attend the Gathering. I am pretty sure that 2 of us would have canceled if the Silver Meteor was canceled.

I just checked Amtrak.com and it appears that the Silver Star is canceled for Wednesday. I do not know if any participants were planning to arrive on the Star.


----------



## AmtrakLKL (Sep 25, 2018)

The Silver Star is canceled north of Jacksonville again tomorrow, 9/26. Tentatively expecting resumption on Thursday, 9/27. Still waiting for the OK from CSX.


----------



## RebelRider (Sep 25, 2018)

AmtrakLKL said:


> The Silver Star is canceled north of Jacksonville again tomorrow, 9/26. Tentatively expecting resumption on Thursday, 9/27. Still waiting for the OK from CSX.


AmtrakLKL was correct, the Star was canceled as of this morning. However, plans have changed again and 91/92 will operate normally on Wednesday, Sept 26, as originally planned. Crews are being positioned. Reservations are back open on Amtrak.com.


----------

